# Hello from Montrose County Colorado



## onehenry66 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi I'm Henry and this is my first year as a hobby Beek I've gotten a ferrill hive from a neihbor but the field bees went back to an old hive at his place. Now he's asked me to come get them to,so i've ordered a queen from mike in Ohio for the ladies without a mom. thought I'd move them then screen them in for a day or two then put my portable wall around them and release them. Then maybe they wont go back looking for their old home, but orient themselves to their new place as it's only about 1/2 mile or less from their old home to their new one.Oh yeah I don't know how to spell either so please don't be offended by my niebor niehbor neihbor nehbor neybor??? oh and ferrell??? and other words too to two or more? Any other western slope Coloradiens here.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Henry.
It might be a little lake in the season to get started in Colorado. You'll need a lot of bees in the hive, & should feed them a lot of sugar water.

BTW my wife & I just started this year. Good Luck, & have fun.


----------



## onehenry66 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks I have bees n honey just no queen in one hive,but she'll be here tomorrow. I was going to steal some brood from my hive here at the house with some nursery bees nurse bees. The other hive has field bees, my thinking was that without a queen and brood they would all die the feild bees any way and start having laying workers making a drone colony.So I thought I'd just get a queen and put in some brood frames with brood nurses and the queen.Am I doing this all wrong.


----------

